# Stoudimire--- best pick in draft. Jacobson---Best Shooter in the Draft?



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

I have heard that the Suns had the worst draft of anyone..... Well bottom line is that the phoenix Suns had the Best draft of anyone. Heres why!!!
A.) Amare Stoudimire is the type of player that we all will look back on this draft and see that he will be the best overall player taken in this draft. Twice so far in the summer league he has out played drew gooden and made him look like a sorry white boy who can't jump. I have watched these games and so far in the summer league he is averaging 19 pts a game. Secondly he had a dunk last night worthy of plays of the year in which he jumped OVER DREW GOODEN and slammed it through that left everybody in the pyramid standing and cheering!!!!Bottom line he is going to make an impact this year and in 2 or 3 years look for him to have a break out season.
B.) Casey Jacobson who you said is a slow white guy and couldn't see why the suns drafted him, had a chance to play against Mike Dunleavy. In case anyone missed it, Jacobson DOMINATED dunleavy every time down the court. Casey eanded up with 35 pts for the game and right now he is averaging 16 pts a game!!! He is a spitting image of 4 time all star Dan Marjle!!! 
What does everyone else think?


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

Two words: Caron Butler


----------



## Spurs4Life (Jul 9, 2002)

No offense, but just how much of a biased Suns can can you be??  

Stoudemire-- the best pick in the draft?? I can think of others that were better:

Jay Williams
Drew Gooden 
Caron Butler
Qyntel Woods
Mike Dunleavy Jr.
Dajuan Wagner

This are just my personal favorites that are better than Stoudemire. Stoudemire is from *high school*, and it totally unproven! You guys made the mistake of not taking Butler at 9. 

Jacobsen-- wasn't this guy picked in the 20's?? And you're telling me he's the best shooter in the draft? Please!  Once again, here's a list of players that are better shooters (and potential) than Jacobsen:

Jay Williams 
Dajuan Wagner
Mike Dunleavy Jr.
Qyntel Woods

The only thing that Jacobsen does well is shoot the ball, that's it. Just because that's his only talent doesn't mean he's the best shooter in the draft! Heck, Yao Ming is probably a better shooter than he is! :laugh: 

Please take off your Suns Sunglasses and come back to us in reality. You guys were a 50-win team 2 years ago, now you're a lottery team. Face it, your team isn't that good and pretending like you guys got the steal(s) in the draft doesn't make you look that good.

Sorry for ragging on you. You're just really flawed in your logic.


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

You see that is the point. 
First David Aldrige from ESPN was the one who predicted that Stoudimire would be the best player in the draft..... I didn't just come up with that. Secondly i have been attending the summer league games and WOW!!! those players that you said were so called "good" SUCKED. When Stoudimire who only plays 20-25 minutes a game, is putting up 14-18 pts, with 10 rebounds you have to look at his potential. For example Drew gooden played 34 minutes and was 7 of 19 shooting, while Stoudimire played 23 minutes, and was 7 of 10 shooting. 
And secondly I agree with other players being more talented than Jacobson, but when Dunleavy played against Jacobson i said this will be the test of who has more potential. Both had a LOT to prove as both coaches were saying. In the end Jacobson had 35 pts and Dunleavy had 19. Mike played 36 min. and jacobson played 29 minutes. After the game i was talking with a few others that attended and ALL of them agreed after seeing that game and looking at the Stats for the entire league Jacobson was the best Shooter taken! Thats where i got saying that. Now im not saying that either of them will be all stars their first year. BUT THEY WILL MAKE IMPACTS!!! I am sorry to prove you wrong and make you look like a person who doesn't know what they are talking about. but go to see them live instead of playing the game on paper, then we will have something to talk about!
thanks!!!!


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

*"a sorry white boy who can't jump"*

What's that supposed to mean? How is it that so many people say this and no one but me seems to care?


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by *RyGuY43084 *
> You see that is the point.
> First David Aldrige from ESPN was the one who predicted that Stoudimire would be the best player in the draft..... I didn't just come up with that. Secondly i have been attending the summer league games and WOW!!! those players that you said were so called "good" SUCKED.



A few years ago, I had the same impression of a kid right out of HS. His name? Leon Smith. Look what has happened with him.
Less than 10 seconds into his first SPL game, he blocked a shot into the crowd - Instant impact in the SPL and he looked phenomenal out there.

Stoudemire may or may not be a star. But DO NOT base in SPL play. It's good to get the guys out there and get some game experience against bigger players, but SPL success does not mean anything. Zach Randolph put up like 40 a game last year. Look at that great rookie year he had.


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

hey... i TOTALLY agree, your absolutly right i shouldn't base SPL league play on their abilty. I apoligise and admit that it was a bit of an over statement. However i just wanted to prove a point when there is nothing but SPL to help prove it. I guess once the regular season starts we can really make a good predicition....
Fair enough.... thanks for the correction


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

I really don't think Amare was the best pick of the draft. Jacobson is definitly a good shooter, but there is no way he is a better shooter than Juan Dixon. In the summer league, I was most impressed with Drew Gooden who scored 38 points in one game, Omar Cooke, who showed his ability to run the floor and penetrate, and Juan Dixon, who showed signs of improvement at the point. 

However even though Juany-man is a great shooter, he definitly needs to work on ball-handling and passing, it hurt watching him play the point the first few games.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

*The Suns Rookies*

Laker fan here...but I wanted to let you guys know that Stoudemire is going to be nasty. He was clearly the most physically gifted player I saw in the summer league games. He was above the rim on every rebound and shot and he didn't back down at all. Also, Joe Johnson was pretty much doing whatever he wanted to do with the ball. Not a bad future over there...Marion, Stoudemire, Johnson, Tsakalidis, and Jacobsen.

Drew Gooden was a beast too but I heard that Stoudemire ate him up when they played.


----------



## dirty bruce (Jul 19, 2002)

casey jacobsen = a taller tim legler


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

yikes..bruce were there any players from this year's draft that you DO like.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *STING *
> I really don't think Amare was the best pick of the draft. Jacobson is definitly a good shooter, but there is no way he is a better shooter than Juan Dixon.




Juan is a streaky shooter, and he can be great, but his percentages really aren't that good. I think you could make a case that Jacobsen is the better shooter, as you could argue for Dickau. I definitely wouldn't say "there is no way he is a better shooter than Juan Dixon."


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

this is the shooter/scorer debate. jacobsen may be the better pure shooter but i think dixon is better off the dribble and can create shots that jacobsen could not.


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

It is a matter of opinion, but when someone gets open for a shot, you want it to be Dixon. He is streaky at times, but it usually occurs when he trys to get fancy. If the shot is open, Dixon will nail it. :yes: 

However I think Jacobson will have the better NBA career, size matters at the SG position, and the only way to get around it is by making up for it with other skills. Juan instead will play the point, but its going to take time for him to adjust and learn everything he needs to know. He has another tough job ahead of him.


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

You all prove a very good point, however, i wanted to REITTERATE the point that I know many will soon see. I just got done watching Drew Gooden take about 20 shots and make 6 of them. It seemed that every time he passed the ball it was stolen!!!!!! On thursday afternoon I hope that ANyone who can to turn on the T.V. and watch Amare Stoudimire along with Casey Jacobson play against skeet, and the rest of the Nuggets!!!.. Then i hope that all of you will see what I have witnessed in person for the last couple of weeks!!!! And thoses of you who want proof of Amare Stoudimire, and Casey Jacobson talent go to this website, and download the highlights of each!!!!
VIDEO DOESN'T LIE!!!
CASEY IS FLAT OUT THE MAN AND SO IS AMARE!!!!!!!!!
could be two strong candidates for ROY!!!!
here is the web site!!!!
www.suns.com
P.S. I think Casey is a good Mormon Boy!!!! So that means he automatically hs class!


----------



## dirty bruce (Jul 19, 2002)

juan dixon = eldridge recasner


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by *dirty bruce *
> juan dixon = eldridge recasner


Whoa, let's not say things we can't take back.

But seriously, Casey Jacobson will have a nice career, but it won't be as a starting two guard. He's more of a specialty player because of the liability he is on defense. Granted he is 6-6 and is getting better at defense, but he's still not gonna stop Kobe or Jordan.

Amar'e Stoudamire may end up being a great player, it all depends on the coaching he gets. He admits he's never had a great coach, he just needs to add footwork and a few post moves before becoming one of the most domiant PF's in the league. Think about it; the only one who could probably stop him PHYSICALLY is Tim Duncan or Ben Wallace. Otherwise, he is a beast, he just needs some training. 

Personally, I think Denver got off the best. They got rid of an injury-plagued McDyess and got Nene and Nika, who could either turn out to be great players or huge busts. 

Only time will tell.


----------



## phat lever (Jul 26, 2002)

Amare is definitely a high energy guy, and that type of play will certainly dominate......THE SUMMER LEAGUE!!!!!!!

Wait until the real season starts and they actually implement some plays. If you think Amare is going to stand in the lane and dunk over the likes of Shaq, Duncan, Wallace....etc. you're dead wrong. He is playing high energy/nothing to lose ball, I might be wrong and he may indeed be the greatest power forward to ever play the game, as he has insisted he is trying to be and "ryguy" has already annointed him. I am just anxious to see how he fairs when real play starts and players are going to be forced to use more basketball IQ and less raw energy.

And by the way your take on Skita..... a little shallow. If you cannot see how skilled this kid is at his height....man. Remember he is the same age as your "messiah" Amare. I would have to say Skita is head and shoulders more polished than Amare. Who do you think would when one on one? My guess... Skita 15-0 (make it - take it)

Can Amare hit a 3 point..uhhh wait....15 uhhh.....h10 ft. jump shot ?.


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Are you kidding me???*

OK first of all.... that team that is playing for denver IS YOUR STARTING LINE UP!!!!! So you talk about Stoudimire playing with the "pros" i think he proved a point. Plus HAVE YOU BEEN READING WHAT EVERYONE IS SAYING ABOUT STOUDIMIRE!!!! these are people who have actually seen him play, as for you, you can say crap that you don't know for yourself. If i were sitting at home and saying this, that would be one thing HOWEVER i have witnessed something very special and you OBVIOUSLY HAVEN'T!!! As for Skeeta-- I have seen him play both games and even YOU can't defend his actions. He acts like a baby and does it WITHOUT SHAME!!!! He is suppose to be a professional but he has a long way to go!! Bottom line YOU shamelessly attact me personally saying i consider Stoudimire my messiah but the bottom line is he will be an NBA superstar one day, and untill you see him in PERSON you have no room to talk 
thanks!


----------



## azcats (Jul 15, 2002)

Well...Stoudimire is tight and wil be great.(If he goes injury free cuz you know he is gonna work hard.) Hopefully he will help the Suns and keep us Suns fans on the edge of are seat.

As for the Skeeta sux he is tight though I watched the games. He looks like he has better handles than Dirk and Gasol at that time of their career and his shot is great. Plus he has some athletic ablilit I did not think he had did you see that tip dunk?


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

I did see that dunk, however perhaps i should explain myself. My intentions were not to dog his playing ability or rather his potential but rather to knock how unproffesional he has acted. I really feel that the NBA has to many whinners and Skeeta needs to learn that he is a professional now and he can't act anyway else. thats what i was trying to get at! thanks for the input


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

From what I've read and the few European games I've seen I can tell you that Euro players are allowed to complain and argue with the refs. They all seem to be more emotional and that is something Skita will need to work on in the NBA.


----------



## phat lever (Jul 26, 2002)

My intentions were not to attack but to serve as devil's advocate. I do not contest that Amare obvioulsy stood-out in Utah, but I will still reserve my enthusiasm.. regardless of "what everyone else is saying".... I've seen him play and I will wait until after the all-star break to make a real judgement about any rookie. The Rocky Mountain is a great way to get a look at these players but not the time to start handing out the ROY. 

Please do not feel like it's a nuggets-bias either, ... I mean you don't see me starting a "Chris Anderson is the next NBA Superstar" thread do you? 

Amare looks like the real deal... let's just wait and see though.


----------

